# oak orchard?



## big ugly stick (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey guys just trying to see if anybody has any advice on the Oak Orchard in New York if its worth going to over an extended Halloween weekend? I heard it gets ridiculously crowded for the trophy brown trout and steelhead run. 
Every year since I've started fly fishing my friends and I try to go on a fly trip in the fall together and now that we graduated college and started having to move all over for jobs this is getting harder to plan. Oak Orchard seems to be in a pretty central area for us but nervous about not even being able to fish next to each other. some of our trips in the past were to the Pere Marquette and Ausable river in Michigan.
Any suggestions on some other spots would be great

(not looking for secret spots or anything like that, as long as i got a line in the water and have a chance at a fish i'm more than happy)

Thanks a ton in advance, I greatly appreciate it


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I have lots of experience on the Oak and can give you some advise. Pm me - thanks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

I am headed to the oak orchard the 7,8,9th of October. Any and all suggestions welcome.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## big ugly stick (Nov 29, 2010)

first off good luck!! I really don't have anything to offer you at all right now. I'm not planning on going up until Halloween weekend, so when you get back show some pictures and let us know how you did! Hope it is as good as advertised for you.


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

PM me as well. Me and two buddies go each year. We leave Oct. 13th this year and are staying the full week. Can't wait to get back up there!!!










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

Will be there mid October. 13-17. Looking forward to it.


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Check out a website called orleansoutdoors in the weeks leading up to the trip. It's a local fly shop up there that posts stream conditions, weather, reports, etc. they just started posting for the run and will start updating daily I imagine within the next week. For flies up there though I would go to Narby's.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## big ugly stick (Nov 29, 2010)

damn that is a beautiful brown! so from looking at that picture I take it fishing while drinking few brews is legal up there? that was one thing I was really worried about lol


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Where we fish you can bring your own coolers. We just set it up on the bank and leave it. There's never a lack of alcohol up there! What you can't see in the picture is that there's probably 2 more full ones tucked in my waders.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Can you be cited for drinking a few brews while fishing I'm curious


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Not where we fish, it's fine. It's not a public access area though so maybe the rules are different. Not sure.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## big ugly stick (Nov 29, 2010)

hahaha nice!! best way to do these trips


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Had a guy custom tie some eggs on stronger hooks for the upcoming trip. This is how he sent them! Love it. Easter came late this year I guess!










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

